# donating eggs



## Sbocajaerdna (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,

I'm not sure if I am posting in the right place on this forum - please redirect me if I am.

After a fairly long struggle I was lucky enough to give birth to a lovely boy who is now 18 months old, conceived through donor sperm.  I would really like to donate my eggs and 'give' what I have received to someone else.  Does anyone know how I would start to go about doing this? Also, I'm not entirely certain if I am at the end of my 'fertility journey' and whether I would want another child of my own in a few years time (if I was lucky enough and brave enough to try to conceive again), is it advised that I finish my own fertility story before donating eggs, or is it okay for me to donate in the middle.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd be extremely careful, hun.
Egg donation is nothing like donating sperm and the physical implications can be enormous.
You now have a baby to look after and don't want to risk your health with OHSS for the sake of 750 quid and helping some other people!
I know Altrui and many fertility clinics are desperate for donors, but do weigh up your own health and your child's wellbeing before you embark on this journey.

(Just meant as a word of warning from someone who spent 2 weeks in hospital, 4 months in extreme discomfort, on and off, lost my own baby and nearly an ovary due to IVF complications)


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I donated eggs a while ago, during a break in my own fertility treatment.  

For me it was a great thing to do, and something I plan to repeat probably in the next 6 months depending on the outcome of our treatment.  It wasn't about the money, it was to help out someone who was facing even more hurdles than I am to get their much longed for baby (we have unexplained - can't imagine how much worse it would be to need to source donor eggs too)

I was quite uncomfortable afterwards, but no more so than when I did my own cycle.  The feeling that I was helping someone outweight it by a mile though.

If you want to do it all you have to do is google for a clinic with an alturistic programme near you then give them a call.  If you want to ask anything else just shout.

S xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What about egg sharing - that way you get free IVF and donate your eggs. Carrie Lou is currently doing this as she conceived her son through donor sperm and wanted to give back at the same time giving her the best chance of another baby.

Are you under 32? The age limit for some clinics like the London Women's clinic is now 32. The rules generally are that you have to donate by your 36th birthday.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

It's a lovely thing to want to do, and I totally understand the feeling of wanting to give back if you've benefited from the system for your family.

The National Gamete Donation Trust is a charity which gives information and support to donors, and might be a good place to start. You could also go to the HFEA website for a list of clinics near to you, and approach them direct.

There are also private agencies, which may offer additional support (and more personalised matching with recipients). Altrui is one, and we've just launched a non-profit making agency called Brilliant Beginnings too (www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk) and there's some more info and FAQs for egg donors here: http://www.brilliantbeginnings.co.uk/egg-donors

Natalie

/links


----------

